

How great programmers learned their craft (interview)  - comatose_kid
http://usmanahmad.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/great-programmers-answersinterview-with-steve-yegge-linus-torvalds-dave-thomas-david-heinemeier-peter-norvig-james-gosling-guido-van-tim-bray/

======
ntoshev
[http://www.stifflog.com/2006/10/16/stiff-asks-great-
programm...](http://www.stifflog.com/2006/10/16/stiff-asks-great-programmers-
answer/)

I think this is the original article, no broken text and Bjarne Stroustrup's
answers as a bonus.

news.YC has editors, right?

~~~
henning
Very odd, indeed. If you're going to engage in shameless wholesale scraping as
appears to have occurred here (and the site does appear to be a scraper site),
why not pick content on a topic that you can monetize
(porn/gambling/pharmaceuticals/mortgages/etc) easily?

------
tx
Guido is awesome. He clearly does not take himself too seriously. :) Linus'es
answers were the ones I most agreed with.

------
altay
David Heinemeier Hansson listens to _Jewel_?!

~~~
tyler
This might get a rise out of some people, but I believe that DHH is completely
out of place in that list of hackers, and his response to the question about
mathematics makes it painfully obvious.

So many things he says make me ashamed to admit I use Rails for most of my
coding these days.

~~~
ntoshev
He is different, sure. But no "true hacker" made a better web framework.
Perhaps there is something in his mentality we can all learn from.

~~~
altay
i agree with both of you, but i agree with tyler more.

------
jrcapa
That is very old, why are you posting it again?

~~~
comatose_kid
Simple. I didn't know it had been submitted. I did a search before I
submitted, but the article didn't come up in the first page or two.

One solution would be for news.yc to improve its matching algorithm (perhaps
looking at the body of html text, not just the title/url) - most people won't
even search for previous articles before submitting.

~~~
g00dn3ss
They actually have search? I was trying to find an article the other day and
looked all over for a search box. I finally had to resort to a Google site
search.

~~~
comatose_kid
I should have been more clear - I meant I used Google to do a site: search.

